# I was a teenage zombie!



## piratehobo (Jul 20, 2010)

Although for awhile I used to post up here alot, I was on methadone. 150 mg cuz I was told it was a miracle "cure" for opiate addiction. Obviously, I realized too far along that methadone will fucking kill you. And it killed me for sure. I isolated myself because I kinda knew my personality was shot. I wanted to travel but couldnt. Dunno if anyone else can relate, but I'm 15 days without the crap, and though in some ways worse for wear, I know I'm getting back to being me and it's crazy how much I forgot about myself. Like how I cannot sit in one spot for long and how fucking great it is to just get drunk or stoned without methadone making me nod off into myself. So now Im hella restless, stuck in SD ONLY cuz I dont have enough gear (cops took my pack!!) to just go. In a hell of alotta pain but at least Im alive, right?? 7 years off and on opiates Im off for good. Just wanna travel and fuck shit up. I know this is cheesey, but Im assuming these things Im feeling, music and the need to just go, these things driving me... This is what life feels like, right? Damn it's been a long time since I felt like this. Crazy. :zombieface:


----------



## menu (Jul 20, 2010)

Im really glad to hear this. I remember when you were on here quite frequently and ya just kinda disappeared. although I never used opiates I have a lot of friends that have and still do. I can completely relate to this becuas of that fact. its hard to kick. getting sick and miserable is no fun. but it has to be done to get back to reality. stay strong and if ya need anything feel free to hit me up. 

-menu


----------



## nivoldoog (Jul 20, 2010)

Im glad your doing well, and are taking over your life again.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 21, 2010)

im seriously happy for you man... i dont know you but im glad you realize the shit was making you not yourself... i can relate and am sure many people on here do as well.... welcome back :]


----------



## whitey (Aug 11, 2010)

I was on 160 mgs of methadone and the only reason I got off the shit was cause I got locked up..that was terrible.. They make it sound as if its going to cure everything. It made things so much worse for me.
Glad to hear your off that shit.. I don't recomend it to anyone.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Aug 14, 2010)

Methadone only delays the inevitable, which is either death or getting clean. Never was much of a junkie myself, but had one HUGE fuckup when I was 15 that I'll never forget. I have a lot of friends who say "I used to have a heroin problem, now I have a train problem."


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Aug 14, 2010)

I have found, after cleaning up, that the right travel gear has come to me. I hope the same happens to you! Good luck, and travel safe. Put yourself out there, and make it known you are on a path to a good destination!


----------

